# Two two unarmed British policewomen in gun and grenade ambush.



## Retired AF Guy (18 Sep 2012)

Re-produced under the Fair Dealings Section of the Copyright Act. 



> One of the U.K.’s most wanted fugitives kills two unarmed policewomen in gun and grenade ambush
> 
> Michael Holden, Reuters | Sep 18, 2012 2:45 PM ET
> 
> ...



 Article Link (with photos). 

So sad. Condolences to the families of the two police officers.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Sep 2012)

I hope they catch this b*stard and spend a little time with him out back by the woodshed before he's processed.

My thoughts and prayers with the family.


----------



## GAP (19 Sep 2012)

I think he turned himself in...one of the two did....


----------



## a_majoor (21 Sep 2012)

An interesting take on why British police are unarmed, even when there is a possibility they face such dangers. The blogger who's post this is from has a different take on North American police, but I would focus on the highlighted part:

http://www.doggerelparty.ca/2012/09/after-17-years-i-finally-figured-out.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DoggerelParty+%28The+Doggerel+Party+of+Canada%29



> *After 17 Years, I Finally Figured Out Canadian Policing*
> 
> This article about why British police remain unarmed contains a simple statement that suddenly explained for me the jarring difference between police officers in my old country and police officers in my new one.
> 
> ...


----------



## hagan_91 (29 Oct 2012)

Cops without guns is like crosby playing without a stick. I only recently found out that british cops dont carry guns, and I think its just ridiculous.


----------



## Edward Campbell (29 Oct 2012)

hagan_91 said:
			
		

> Cops without guns is like crosby playing without a stick. I only recently found out that british cops dont carry guns, and I think its just ridiculous.




 :facepalm:  And you've lived in the UK for how long?


----------



## hagan_91 (29 Oct 2012)

You dont need to live somewhere to know cops need weapons. You can NEVER know what will happen on a cops shift. So  :facepalm: yourself.


----------



## Danjanou (29 Oct 2012)

hagan_91 said:
			
		

> You dont need to live somewhere to know cops need weapons. You can NEVER know what will happen on a cops shift. So  :facepalm: yourself.



Care to move up the Warning system faster there skippy?


----------



## hagan_91 (29 Oct 2012)

Lol why cause im right? Like I said before I wont let somebody say something stupid to me and make me feel like im dumb or wrong when im not. Cops need weapons they catch criminals. Criminals have weapons sometimes and a cop should always be able to defend themselves in any situation. Figure it out.


----------



## Remius (29 Oct 2012)

hagan_91 said:
			
		

> You dont need to live somewhere to know cops need weapons. You can NEVER know what will happen on a cops shift. So  :facepalm: yourself.



They do have weapons.  Just not all of them carry firearms.

Just like some countries have cops with automatic rifles.

What works in some countries doesn't work in others.

The British have a long tradition that seems to work for the most part.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Oct 2012)

Just another troll, here only to flap his internet pie hole.

Mods, save us the grief and ban him now.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Oct 2012)

hagan_91 said:
			
		

> So  :facepalm: yourself.


   He's back   :not-again:

On the assumption that reading isn't your strong suit, rent the video, "Hot Fuzz."


For someone who claims he wants to go Infantry.....only long enough to go SOF.....only long enough to quit and become civilian police, I'd suggest that the attitude you display here would preclude you from all three. You may wish to think about that when you're banned (which your behaviour will inevitably cause; we've seen it before).

Just sayin'


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Oct 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## Danjanou (29 Oct 2012)

hagan_91 said:
			
		

> Lol why cause im right? Like I said before I wont let somebody say something stupid to me and make me feel like im dumb or wrong when im not. Cops need weapons they catch criminals. Criminals have weapons sometimes and a cop should always be able to defend themselves in any situation. Figure it out.



And that's it. You can go sit in the corner and face the wall for a bit while the grown ups talk.


----------



## garb811 (29 Oct 2012)

hagan_91 said:
			
		

> Lol why cause im right? Like I said before I wont let somebody say something stupid to me and make me feel like im dumb or wrong when im not. Cops need weapons they catch criminals. Criminals have weapons sometimes and a cop should always be able to defend themselves in any situation. Figure it out.


While you're waiting, here's some reading material to give you a bit of insight into the British, and the British police, mentality towards weapons:  *Why British police don’t have guns.*


----------

